# CC Ecosse (West) Ride - 16th Feb



## Col5632 (4 Feb 2013)

Basically talked about doing a reverse version of the route Rasmus plotted for the 19th Jan

*The Ride* - From Glasgow on the NCN 7 cyclepath to Balloch/Loch Lomond, returning on road over the Queens View and taking the Kelvinside path into town
*Meeting place* - in front of the "Armadillo" at the SECC (here), starting at 9.30 am. Navigational aid can be provided from elsewhere in the city centre for non-locals, if required
*Route* - Mapped out here. Distance approximately 70 km / 43 miles.
*Terrain* - The cyclepath to Balloch is almost pancake flat. There then follows some lumps before the long-ish climb to Queens View. Downhill from there to Maryhill and then flat again for the final stretch.
*Ride time* - Approximately 4 hours, excluding stops
*Stops* - Cake can be had at the Gateway Centre at the shores of Loch Lomond (km 32). Liquid refreshments can also be had at the Carbeth Inn (km 53)
The 3 key rules of CC Ecosse Forum Rides will apply:

*NO ONE* gets left behind
*ANY BIKE* will do
There *WILL BE CAKE*
Made the start time half 9 incase we take a wee while longer than we should 

So who can make it?

List:
1.Col5632
2.GBC
3.Rasmus
4.Fokker
5.Tug Benson
6.Harry_Palmer79
7.Edwardoka
8.Gee_Dee
9.Scoosh 
10.Edindave (Maybe)
11.Jazloc
12.Mad Doug Biker (Maybe)
13.Mr Messy (Maybe)


----------



## GBC (4 Feb 2013)

Had a nice wee run on Saturday, quite hilly and legs didn't whine too much, so yes, put my name down


----------



## Rasmus (4 Feb 2013)

I've been a little busy, and hadn't kept up with your discussions in the old thread, but yes, I should be able to make it along.

Reverse route sounds good to me. Hopefully the local youth will have left the cyclepath in Whiteinch alone this time - it was clean yesterday morning.

Timewise, we departed last time around 1025, and returned a little after 4 pm.


----------



## Col5632 (4 Feb 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I've been a little busy, and hadn't kept up with your discussions in the old thread, but yes, I should be able to make it along.
> 
> Reverse route sounds good to me. Hopefully the local youth will have left the cyclepath in Whiteinch alone this time - it was clean yesterday morning.
> 
> Timewise, we departed last time around 1025, and returned a little after 4 pm.


 
So maybe leave for a defo 10, only reason i ask is i need to be back home for 5 to get to work and usually dont make it back in time


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (4 Feb 2013)

Weather permitting I hope to be there again


----------



## tug benson (4 Feb 2013)

As long its not snowing or raining i`ll make it


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (5 Feb 2013)

Count me in! 

If we're starting with the hilly bit I may need to leave the Single Speed at home this time and pump up the tyres on my old Carrera Crossfire (It's not pretty but it'll probably be a bit more practical!)


----------



## Col5632 (5 Feb 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Count me in!
> 
> If we're starting with the hilly bit I may need to leave the Single Speed at home this time and pump up the tyres on my old Carrera Crossfire (It's not pretty but it'll probably be a bit more practical!)


 
I have the crossfire 2, atm its my only bike


----------



## Edwardoka (6 Feb 2013)

Barring bad weather or more mechanicals, Gee_Dee and I will be in attendance!


----------



## Gee_Dee (6 Feb 2013)

Hey there, I just signed up to the site (having been trying to get more into cycling for a while) and as Edwardoka has already stated above I will also be coming along!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Feb 2013)

While I will be working the weekend as usual 
Time for a Monday/Tuesday cc-ecosse ride?


----------



## Col5632 (7 Feb 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> While I will be working the weekend as usual
> Time for a Monday/Tuesday cc-ecosse ride?


 
Once the lighter nights are in


----------



## Rasmus (7 Feb 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Time for a Monday/Tuesday cc-ecosse ride?


Sure, we'll find a Bank Holiday Monday somewhere...


----------



## SubSonic (7 Feb 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Sure, we'll find a Bank Holiday Monday somewhere...


I might be fit for it by then.....not at the races for a 40 odd miler just yet.....been looking jealously at the pics from Januarys run, looks great.


----------



## GBC (7 Feb 2013)

Think of it as two 20 milers SubSonic. We have a decent break for coffee and cake at Loch Lomond, which makes a huge difference
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Feb 2013)

SubSonic said:


> I might be fit for it by then.....not at the races for a 40 odd miler just yet.....been looking jealously at the pics from Januarys run, looks great.


It's a CC Ecosse ride = _everybody_ is fit enough !  If you can eat CAKE  - you are fit enough .

Sadly, I think I'll be absent from this one  ... nothing at all to do with the cold, 6 Nations rugby and not having been on a bike for a month


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Feb 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Sure, we'll find a Bank Holiday Monday somewhere...


Rasmus, you clearly do not understand the concept of "unsociable working hours" 
Might be free on Glasgow fair Monday, ha ha!
Meanwhile, my friend Anna (she might join cc) and I are going for a wee ride on Wednesday the 13/02, from SECC to Dumbarton is the plan (maybe MDB will resurface, I'll FB him).
As she is a fair weather rider and scared of roads, I shall advertise it properly under cc ecosse slow coach rides


----------



## Col5632 (11 Feb 2013)

Anybody else hoping to make it along this weekend?


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (11 Feb 2013)

Weather permitting,count me in


----------



## GBC (11 Feb 2013)

As with Fokker, weather permitting, I'll be there.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Feb 2013)

I'll do my usual non-commitment  but it looks good .... and appealing ... (even though Pat won't be there )

I'll wait to see how the weather looks and how my bike fits on the rack and <insert any other excuse if I CBA ... >


----------



## tug benson (11 Feb 2013)

unless it`s pissing down or snowing i`ll be there


----------



## edindave (11 Feb 2013)

I'm afraid I'll probably have to sit this one out, which is unfortunate as I really like the sound of it. I'm doing my first Audax the following day, and can't really fit the CC ride in as well. You never know though, I might make it along somehow, but don't count on my being there.

Hope it turns out to be another enjoyable day out for you all


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Feb 2013)

Weather forecast looks potentially dodgy... although not quite as dodgy as last September's Bealach na Ba ride which had 70mph winds forecast (accurately) for the entire week leading up to it


----------



## Rasmus (12 Feb 2013)

I'll be there whatever the weather decides to do.


----------



## Col5632 (12 Feb 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I'll be there whatever the weather decides to do.


 
Unless it snows ill be there  Can't be a fair weather cyclist in scotland


----------



## Scoosh (12 Feb 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Unless it snows ill be there  Can't be a fair weather cyclist in scotland


Oh yes, I can !


----------



## Col5632 (12 Feb 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Oh yes, I can !


 
I'm commuting in it so no choice really and once your out in it its never as bad as it looked and you heat up quickly


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Feb 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I'm commuting in it so no choice really and once your out in it its never as bad as it looked and *you heat up quickly*


This is very true: after a few miles I'm always too hot.
Sun is out here btw


----------



## Col5632 (12 Feb 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> This is very true: after a few miles I'm always too hot.
> Sun is out here btw


 
No sun here  Weather said we were to expect frost in the morning, woke up to find no frost


----------



## tug benson (12 Feb 2013)

The weather is looking a bit better, to be bad tomorrow then it`s to clear up a bit


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (12 Feb 2013)

I haven't been at a CC Ecosse ride for quite some time, I think it's time I get off of my ar$e and come along! I'll hopefully be there (don't expect me to be fast though)


----------



## Andy Richards (12 Feb 2013)

I wont make this one due to work . Have a nice ride .
Do you guys ever ride on sundays ? I tend to do the club run on Saturdays when I am not working.


Andy


----------



## Col5632 (13 Feb 2013)

Andy Richards said:


> I wont make this one due to work . Have a nice ride .
> Do you guys ever ride on sundays ? I tend to do the club run on Saturdays when I am not working.
> 
> 
> Andy


 
I can't make sundays usually so prefer saturdays but if you want a ride on a sunday just post up when and where you want to go and see who comes along


----------



## Scoosh (13 Feb 2013)

Forecast is looking better for Saturday !


----------



## tug benson (13 Feb 2013)

temperature looking at being +8°C


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Feb 2013)

Is this the same route that you guys did last time?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Feb 2013)

Scoosh said:


> I'll do my usual non-commitment  but it looks good .... and appealing ... (even though Pat won't be there )
> 
> I'll wait to see how the weather looks and how my bike fits on the rack and <insert any other excuse if I CBA ... >


 
I hope you're on your recumbent by the way


----------



## jim55 (14 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Is this the same route that you guys did last time?


I think it's the route in reverse , grcm are doing a run down the canal path to balloch and back , iv said I'd go to that as I think the hills on the cc one would kill me!
Also means I can give my MTb/ commuter thingy a good runout on the path ( as if I was doing the road bit I'd want my road bike , I need al the help I can get , and 38 mm cx tyres and a heavy frame I'd imagine are not the best for Tarmac


----------



## Col5632 (14 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> I think it's the route in reverse , grcm are doing a run down the canal path to balloch and back , iv said I'd go to that as I think the hills on the cc one would kill me!
> Also means I can give my MTb/ commuter thingy a good runout on the path ( as if I was doing the road bit I'd want my road bike , I need al the help I can get , and 38 mm cx tyres and a heavy frame I'd imagine are not the best for Tarmac


 
Not great for tarmac but the only bike i have is 13kg and has 38mm non slick tyres on it 

List so far is

1.Col5632
2.GBC
3.Rasmus
4.Fokker
5.Tug Benson
6.Harry_Palmer79
7.Edwardoka
8.Gee_Dee
9.Scoosh (Maybe)
10.Edindave (Maybe)
11.Jazloc

Is everybody ok with meeting at 9.30, for a 9.45-10 start?


----------



## GBC (14 Feb 2013)

Ideal for me


----------



## Rasmus (14 Feb 2013)

Weather now looking almost spring-like in temperature - should be a nice day for a ride .

Any start time works for me.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (14 Feb 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Is everybody ok with meeting at 9.30, for a 9.45-10 start?


 
That's fine with me!


----------



## Col5632 (14 Feb 2013)

I'll pm everybody my number shortly just incase problems arise on the morning of the ride


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (14 Feb 2013)

I suggest we leave no later than 10am. No waiting after that time as when finishing last time it was quite dark.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Feb 2013)

Had an awesome ride today, realized that my typical Winter setup is just too warm! It started raining but it wasn't ice rain, it was _*warm*_ rain!  If the weather keeps like this for the next few days, Saturday will be brilliant!


----------



## Col5632 (14 Feb 2013)

Fokker said:


> I suggest we leave no later than 10am. No waiting after that time as when finishing last time it was quite dark.


 
Yeah its slightly lighter now but still don't want to be left in the dark and i ideally need to be back in dunf for 5pm



jazloc said:


> Had an awesome ride today, realized that my typical Winter setup is just too warm! It started raining but it wasn't ice rain, it was _*warm*_ rain!  If the weather keeps like this for the next few days, Saturday will be brilliant!


 
I had a similar problem this morning but it wasnt rain it was just warm


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (14 Feb 2013)

I just realised I don't have mudguards on my geared bike... I'm not too worried about the bike, but with the rain forecast I think I would end up getting my new jacket covered in mud if I used it without them and I'm not sure if it's washable without losing the waterproof. I'm probably worrying over nothing (I do that alot!) but would I be able to do the ride on my singlespeed or are the climbs too long for that to be an option?


----------



## Rasmus (14 Feb 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> I just realised I don't have mudguards on my geared bike... I'm not too worried about the bike, but with the rain forecast I think I would end up getting my new jacket covered in mud if I used it without them. Would I be able to do the ride on my singlespeed or are the climbs too long for that to be an option?


Depends on your legs 

I would expect it to be manageable, but couldn't say for sure - there's plenty of flat and even downhill bits on the way up before the main climb at the end, which is about a mile or so at 4-5%


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (14 Feb 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Depends on your legs
> 
> I would expect it to be manageable, but couldn't say for sure - there's plenty of flat and even downhill bits on the way up before the main climb at the end, which is about a mile or so at 4-5%


Is it not the other way round? Hills at the start and flat later on


----------



## Rasmus (14 Feb 2013)

Fokker said:


> Is it not the other way round? Hills at the start and flat later on


It is. I meant that the climb has several sections with flats and downhill bits inbetween, with the longest section being at the end.


----------



## GBC (14 Feb 2013)

S


Rasmus said:


> Depends on your legs
> 
> I would expect it to be manageable, but couldn't say for sure - there's plenty of flat and even downhill bits on the way up before the main climb at the end, which is about a mile or so at 4-5%


 
So if we take that estimate x *r, about 5 miles @ 10-20%


*r = Rasmus, a unit of of understatement.


----------



## tug benson (14 Feb 2013)

doesn`t get dark to 5 at night now.......

am booked in for a curry in stirling on saturday night, i need to work up appetite


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (14 Feb 2013)

If this weather keeps up I think I might have an ice cream at the turn


----------



## Scoosh (14 Feb 2013)

Ice cream is, of course a very good thing to have during a bike ride  , as is a milk shake - audax riders' favourites


----------



## Scoosh (14 Feb 2013)

Err - hang on a minute ! 

BBC Weather is saying there will _rain_  in Balloch on Saturday !!!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (14 Feb 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Depends on your legs


 
I was worried you might say that! 

I haven't really done any_ lengthy_ climbs on my SS since I stared cycling again in October (Byres Road to the top of University Avenue would probably be the longest!) so I wouldn't want to risk holding everyone up if I had to get off and push it up-hill for long stretches!

The forecast now seems to be for cloud with some patchy showers, so I think I'll risk the mudguard-less Carrera Crossfire and wear my old jacket (which isn't very waterproof anymore but I wouldn't mind getting mud on...)


----------



## Col5632 (15 Feb 2013)

Updated List

1.Col5632
2.GBC
3.Rasmus
4.Fokker
5.Tug Benson
6.Harry_Palmer79
7.Edwardoka
8.Gee_Dee
9.Scoosh (Preparing  )
10.Edindave (Maybe)
11.Jazloc
12.Mad Doug Biker (Maybe)

Hopefully the rain misses us all together


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Feb 2013)

I'm a "hopeful" now - depends entirely upon whether my Wiggle order gets delivered today or not.


----------



## mr messy (15 Feb 2013)

Hope to make it too, just need to get enough work done today...


----------



## Col5632 (15 Feb 2013)

mr messy said:


> Hope to make it too, just need to get enough work done today...


 
List updated on page 1


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Feb 2013)

Enjoy your day out weather looking reasonable, doing 100k on Sunday with some cycling buddies myself. Will have to make a point of coming out for a ride one weekend with you all.


----------



## Col5632 (15 Feb 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> Enjoy your day out weather looking reasonable, doing 100k on Sunday with some cycling buddies myself. Will have to make a point of coming out for a ride one weekend with you all.


 
Yeah you will Ali, you ever been on a cc ride?


----------



## tug benson (15 Feb 2013)

Just cleaning my bike up and i`ve got a broken spoke in the rear wheel, how easy are these to fix? where can i get a spare spoke?


----------



## doddy73 (15 Feb 2013)

tug benson said:


> Just cleaning my bike up and i`ve got a broken spoke in the rear wheel, how easy are these to fix? where can i get a spare spoke?


 
LBS will charge about £8/9 to fix and true. Or, size the spoke and call halfords... they sometimes have a box of odd spokes and might sell/give you one. If it's on the drive side then you'll need a chain whip and extractor.... and a spoke key. Some would risk riding with it but, knowing Scottish roads in winter, I wouldn't.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Feb 2013)

Today was fantastic weather, 10 degrees! I hope it stays like this


----------



## tug benson (15 Feb 2013)

Right got the spoke fixed, thanks to the young lassie in flying fox bikes in Alva


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Feb 2013)

11th hour call off for Gee_Dee and I. The order didn't arrive in time 
We were really looking forward to it as well - will definitely be up for the next excursion, though!

Have a great ride, guys!


----------



## Gee_Dee (15 Feb 2013)

Yeah sorry about that, I was looking forward to my first group bike ride! Another time


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Feb 2013)

Sore throat, really tired and my bib shorts hurt my arse after 5 minutes in the saddle - I'll be there but I will be r...e...a...l...l...y...s...l...o...w.....


----------



## Brandane (15 Feb 2013)

Would like to be able to join you for one of these rides but unfortunately I am a week-end worker. Upside is days off during the week and I had my first 50 miler of the year today (Largs-Dalry-Glasgow with some diversions). Weather was great so hope you get the same tomorrow and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Get In The Van (15 Feb 2013)

Have a good day in the saddle,


----------



## mr messy (15 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Sore throat, really tired and my bib shorts hurt my arse after 5 minutes in the saddle - I'll be there but I will be r...e...a...l...l...y...s...l...o...w.....


 Erm have you got bibs on upside down? They shouldn't be crotchless!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Feb 2013)

Hi guys, have a great ride tomorrow: I will not be there to wish you well this time, because I start work at 11 
Area around secc is going to be busy when you get back: 2 shows of the Xfactor, an exibition, plus rangers at Ibrox probably.
Hope you get a lovely weather, on my commute today it was still mild and dry at 10pm


----------



## edindave (15 Feb 2013)

Have a good day peeps. I can't make this one. I even had a cunning plan of <ahem> sprinting ahead (or hiding at the back) so I could nab a sneaky McDonalds in Balloch while you were all dreaming of cake... never mind... next time


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (16 Feb 2013)

Loads of miles, loads of punctures and loads of fun! 







Colin, massive thanks for the ride home - there's no way I would have been in Paisley before it got dark. 

David, I forgot to give you your _gilet_ back (and a massive thanks for letting me borrow it, I'd defininetely be a lot colder and a lot wetter if I didn't have it on!) Don't let me forgot to bring it to the next time we meet up.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2013)

Wot you doing down there? Lol Hope it wasn't as painful as it looks.


----------



## tug benson (16 Feb 2013)

Todays ride

http://app.strava.com/activities/41113854


----------



## tug benson (16 Feb 2013)

Jaz work on your sprint


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (16 Feb 2013)

tug benson said:


> Jaz work on your sprint


----------



## Rasmus (16 Feb 2013)

Some unwelcome visits from the rain and p***ture fairies - but still an enjoyable day out, as always.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (16 Feb 2013)

My stats http://app.strava.com/activities/41116494


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (16 Feb 2013)

Tugs lunch,all gone in 2 minutes flat


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (16 Feb 2013)

At the Whangie


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (16 Feb 2013)

Back home and dry (eventually!) after another cracking ride with the CC Ecosse group... cold and wet but lots of fun!

My longest ride to date and my first real hills  I was certainly very glad of the extra gears on my Carrera Crossfire over my SS Genesis Flyer! (I think I would have had to walk most of it had I ridden that bike...)

One day I will do the _whole_ route, but I did at least do the hilly bit this time (even if they were _slightly_ laborious, for me at least!)

Great to catch up with some of those from last time and some new (to me) faces too.... looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2013)

An 'interesting' ride .

'Bents (with my degree of handling skill ) don't like twisty, narrow cycle paths  and like gates and bridges even less  . Well, they might but I'm not too keen, as my speed/skill isn't quite there yet ... but CHAPEAU and very grateful thanks to Jazloc  and others, who never let me get too far behind, kept looking back to ensure I was still there (and upright ) and came alongside to chat and help me keep going. 
I managed the hills going up (they weren't _that_ big ) and flew down t'other side . It was very cold and wet up those hills and didn't stop raining  till we were past Balloch - when a couple or 4 stops for flats held us up quite a bit - and we started shivering a bit .... .

A txt from Mrs Scoosh saying there was pizza and wine at home (but not till after I had a shower ) was greatly appreciated - as they were post shower  . I can thoroughly recommend Pizza, red wine and the Tintin dvd for post-ride rehabilitation. 

Many thanks to Col for getting Rasmus to organise the route and shepherd us round.

Extra thanks to my special sheepdogs . Thanks, guys.


----------



## Col5632 (16 Feb 2013)

Another great ride, shame about the weather for some of it, sorry for holding you guys up 

No worries about the ride home Jaz, didn't want you to get lost in the dark  

Arrived back in dunfermline and work 2 hours late, done 1 delivery and then my car started to play up so that's the car sitting outside unusable, so it's not been a good day for me transport wise 

Really looking forward to the next one which I think will be on this side of the water next time :P


----------



## mr messy (16 Feb 2013)

What can i say guys...its been emotional  

A few ground rules for next run:
1 No one invites p-fairy
2 No mechanical maladies
3 Scoosh gets elbow pads and stablisers for twisty bits
4 Scoosh gets front and rear wings for downhill aerodynamics
5 Tug gives everyone 10min start at cakestop
6 Females! To show we aren't sexist...

Cold and wet but still a fun ride in good company, cheers guys!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Feb 2013)

All back home safe and sound?
What happened? Who fell?
it kept quiet mild all day here in Glesga town, think the rain stayed off as far as I could tell when skipping the rubbish we produced at work


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (17 Feb 2013)

Sorry I never had the time to say farewell at the end of the ride but there was no point in delaying the ride within spitting distance of the finish. Will look forward to seeing you on another ride soon. Thank you all for a great ride in not the best weather. See you soon and keep peddling


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Feb 2013)

Rasmus was wearing shorts


----------



## tug benson (17 Feb 2013)

I said to a few people that i was going to make a sprint segment through one of the roads we went through...so here it is

http://app.strava.com/segments/3447826


----------



## Col5632 (17 Feb 2013)

Forgot to give special thanks to mr_messy for helping with my 2nd puncture and turning the whole tyre inside out to look for any reason for it, Fokker for the instant patch and scoosh for helping with my first puncture


----------



## Rasmus (17 Feb 2013)

tug benson said:


> I said to a few people that i was going to make a sprint segment through one of the roads we went through...so here it is
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3447826


 
"CC Ecosse sprint", eh? You're practically forcing me to go back and shoot for a decent position...


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Feb 2013)

well my trip was cut very short today, got over Cleich only to be confronted by a blowout at the other side. Managed to limp the bike to Kinross till the wife could get me  Lucky it happened at low speed as I was knocking on 58km/h coming down the hill at parts


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Feb 2013)

Looks like you all had a good ride, but I can't help but feel that you picked the wrong day for it weatherwise!

Gee and I went down to Glengarnock today on her spangly new road bike and much fun was had, at least until she got clipped by a muppet driver in Kilbarchan who drove off without stopping. She's shaken but unhurt, although I failed to get the reg plate 

First shot at the new commute tomorrow. Glasgow Southside to Dundonald, either via the 77 or the NCN7 - anyone up for it?


----------



## tug benson (17 Feb 2013)




----------



## edindave (17 Feb 2013)

I want a shot!
Saw a chap on a 'bent on Redstone Rigg today. He got up it fair and square. It was of the type where the rider is a lot more elevated - roughly what would be crossbar height on a normal bike.
I was bemused by it; can't help thinking he must have been almost upside down while puffing his way up the hill! Very impressive though.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Feb 2013)

*Warning - Low Quality Pictures Below!*

The group waiting while Mr Messy fixed his grinding chain





Rainy view





Best looking bike there (I may be slightly biased )





Hurry up Mr Messy!





View from Loch Lomond





Rasmus looking... wet. 










Mr Messy and Fokker positioning thier bikes





GBC, Colin and Harry Palmer also positioning thier bikes





Rasmus, tug.benson, GBC and Scoosh standing around while Colin fixes his puncture... again


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Feb 2013)

Here is GBC's fall 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EkGTcTcUX4


He'll kill me for uploading that!


----------



## tug benson (17 Feb 2013)

he`s going to kill you for laughing at him


----------



## GBC (17 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Wot you doing down there? Lol Hope it wasn't as painful as it looks.


 
It was me Mo1959, a slight misundercalculaion of the step from the tarmac onto the paved bus stop. No, or very little, damage done as I had the foresight, many years ago, to add some layers of natural padding just in case of such an eventuality


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Feb 2013)

Who is the owner of the camera that the woman used to take a picture of us all together?


----------



## GBC (17 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Here is GBC's fall
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EkGTcTcUX4
> ...




No no, not at all Jaz. I'm really impressed with the quality of the pictures from your camera and I'm looking forward to discovering how well it operates in a marine environment..........the Clyde for example


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Feb 2013)

GBC said:


> No no, not at all Jaz. I'm really impressed with the quality of the pictures from your camera and I'm looking forward to discovering how well it operates in a marine environment..........the Clyde for example


 
It's waterproof up to a metre, I'm not waterproof up to anything so don't throw me in _too_ deep!


----------



## edindave (17 Feb 2013)

LOL. Great to see some photos from the day, Jaz, thanks for sharing.
GBC - You've Been Framed. Perhaps you come come to a financial arrangement with Jaz over the £250? 
Not that I'm saying it looks like a setup or anything 
Seriously though - those little raised kerbs in the wet - should be flipping banned. They're as deadly as tram lines.


----------



## GBC (17 Feb 2013)

Despite the involuntary dismount, a thoroughly enjoyable, if dreich in parts, day.As others have mentioned, we had our share of mishaps, but hey - all part of life's great tapestry. Not a great day for photos, apart from the commendable enthusiasm of Jazloc, but here's a couple anyway.
This is the group at the Queen's View: (She, Victoria, was clearly easily pleased!)






From left to right: Jazloc, Scoosh, Rasmus, Fokker, Tug Benson, Harry Palmer, Col5632, GBC, and Mr Messy.






And how many CC-ers does it take to change a wheel?


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (17 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> *Warning - Low Quality Pictures Below!*
> 
> Best looking bike there (I may be slightly biased )
> View attachment 19259


 
Better looking than me and Col's Carrera Crossfires?!?!


----------



## Scoosh (17 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Here is GBC's fall
> 
> He'll kill me for uploading that!


Nice how the following car stopped to ensure GBC was all right. 

It was a tricky, slightly raised section of paving 'bricks' which was very easy to get wrong.  Fortunately, GBC's padding falling experience resilience permitted him to continue ... 

Somehow, the ride seems to be better today - out in the sunshine in the garden cleaning and fettling the Nazca - was it _really_ as wet  and cold  yesterday ???


----------



## Scoosh (17 Feb 2013)

GBC said:


> And how many CC-ers does it take to change a wheel?


1 to do the work (he whose tyre in flat); as-many-as-are-on-the-ride to offer guidance/ encouragement/ 'advice'  and provide pumps etc.

How is it, that the one who gets a flat doesn't have a good pump ???


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Feb 2013)

Things I've learned from yesterdays ride:

Don't wear a cycling cap on a recumbent because it will go airborne without warning.
Don't ride bikes at all because it's probably going to be faster jogging


----------



## edindave (17 Feb 2013)

Bare arms and legs, and fingerless mitts today on the Tour of East Lothian.
There was snow up the Rigg but I was slightly warm at that point anyway!  
I ditched my arm warmers in Garvald. There was definitely some heat in that sunshine, though I'm struggling to see any tan lines.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (18 Feb 2013)

After Saturday's ride I think I'll be doing more long rides, involving the odd hill... much more fun than my short, flat commute! 

I think I may sell my Genesis Flyer and get something with a few more gears... (possibly hang on to the Carrera Crossfire for winter commuting?)

I quite like the look of this, any thoughts?

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/peugeot/cr-23-sora-2012-compact-road-bike-ec044183


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Feb 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> After Saturday's ride I think I'll be doing more long rides, involving the odd hill... much more fun than my short, flat commute!
> 
> I think I may sell my Genesis Flyer and get something with a few more gears... (possibly hang on to the Carrera Crossfire for winter commuting?)
> 
> ...


 
If you went up to £580, you could get a nice looking Ribble bike with Sora with paddle shifters as opposed to thumb shifters.


----------



## Rasmus (18 Feb 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> After Saturday's ride I think I'll be doing more long rides, involving the odd hill... much more fun than my short, flat commute!
> 
> I think I may sell my Genesis Flyer and get something with a few more gears... (possibly hang on to the Carrera Crossfire for winter commuting?)
> 
> ...


 
That looks like the same frame as mine (with a different paintjob), just with slightly lower range components. Still pretty good value for money, methinks. Evans will order the bike into the store and build it up for you to have a test ride for a £50 deposit.

When I was doing my shopping last month the Cannondale Synapse and Giant Defy ranges were near the top of my list. I think you'll need to be lucky to still find a discounted 2012 model, though.


----------



## Col5632 (18 Feb 2013)

Loving the pictures guys, its something i never really do while cycling is take pictures, maybe next time


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Feb 2013)

Rasmus said:


> That looks like the same frame as mine (with a different paintjob), just with slightly lower range components. Still pretty good value for money, methinks. Evans will order the bike into the store and build it up for you to have a test ride for a £50 deposit.
> 
> When I was doing my shopping last month the Cannondale Synapse and Giant Defy ranges were near the top of my list. I think you'll need to be lucky to still find a discounted 2012 model, though.


 
Forgot to mention that your bike looks very good, hope you're enjoying it


----------



## GBC (18 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Things I've learned from yesterdays ride:
> 
> Don't wear a cycling cap on a recumbent because it will go airborne without warning.
> *Don't ride bikes at all because it's probably going to be faster jogging*


 
For those that weren't there, we passed a couple of guys just outside Balloch, one on a bike and the other running, and due to the 'mishaps', we leap-frogged each other all the way back. I think that we pipped them to the SECC by about five minutes .
'Covering ourselves in glory' was not a phrase that sprang to mind


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (18 Feb 2013)

Just popped into the LBS with my failed brand new innertube, that I used as a replacement which came from there,guess what........none in stock but will order me one,be in next Monday. I wonder why I bother with this LBS.


----------



## Col5632 (18 Feb 2013)

Fokker said:


> Just popped into the LBS with my failed brand new innertube, that I used as a replacement which came from there,guess what........none in stock but will order me one,be in next Monday. I wonder why I bother with this LBS.


 
Very helpful, does it need to be from them?


----------



## GBC (18 Feb 2013)

Fokker said:


> Just popped into the LBS with my failed brand new innertube, that I used as a replacement which came from there,guess what........none in stock but will order me one,be in next Monday. I wonder why I bother with this LBS.


 
I got an internet deal about six months ago, from Wiggle I think, of a pack of 5 Continental Race 28 for about £14. This followed a string of deflations over a short period but just buying them seems to have fixed this - they're all still in the box. I'll not go any further here as I feel I'm tempting fate already


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (18 Feb 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Very helpful, does it need to be from them?


It was a brand new innertube from them that was obviously defective and was expecting just to exchange for a new one. None in stock for a week


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (18 Feb 2013)

GBC said:


> I got an internet deal about six months ago, from Wiggle I think, of a pack of 5 Continental Race 28 for about £14. This followed a string of deflations over a short period but just buying them seems to have fixed this - they're all still in the box. I'll not go any further here as I feel I'm tempting fate already


As my luck seems to have run out think I might have to think along these lines


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (18 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> If you went up to £580, you could get a nice looking Ribble bike with Sora with paddle shifters as opposed to thumb shifters.





Rasmus said:


> That looks like the same frame as mine (with a different paintjob), just with slightly lower range components. Still pretty good value for money, methinks. Evans will order the bike into the store and build it up for you to have a test ride for a £50 deposit.





Rasmus said:


> When I was doing my shopping last month the Cannondale Synapse and Giant Defy ranges were near the top of my list. I think you'll need to be lucky to still find a discounted 2012 model, though.


Thanks for the input Jaz/Rasmus... I think I'd prefer having the chance to try it out before I buy in case the fit wasn't great, so for that reason I probably wouldn't go down the Ribble route, but thanks for the heads up.
I did think the frame on the Peugeot CR-23 looked much the same as yours Rasmus and I think you're right about the Cannondale Synapse (the 2012 Cannondale is £989 at Evans though there is a 2013 Cannondale Synapse for £599) 
I just saw this Giant Defy http://www.dalescycles.com/2013-giant-defy-5-p4461 on Dales Cycles website. It seems pretty good value for £499, but the cynic in me thinks there must be a catch and I'm not 100% clued up on what constitutes good spec components...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Feb 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Thanks for the input Jaz/Rasmus... I think I'd prefer having the chance to try it out before I buy in case the fit wasn't great, so for that reason I probably wouldn't go down the Ribble route, but thanks for the heads up.
> I did think the frame on the Peugeot CR-23 looked much the same as yours Rasmus and I think you're right about the Cannondale Synapse (the 2012 Cannondale is £989 at Evans though there is a 2013 Cannondale Synapse for £599)
> I just saw this Giant Defy http://www.dalescycles.com/2013-giant-defy-5-p4461 on Dales Cycles website. It seems pretty good value for £499, but the cynic in me thinks there must be a catch and I'm not 100% clued up on what constitutes good spec components...


 
There's a few differences component wise between the Peugeot and the Giant. The Giant only has 8 speed Shimano 2300 while the Peugeot has 9 speed Shimano Sora which is an upgrade from 2300 (it goes 2300, Sora, Tiagra, 105, Ultegra, Dura Ace). The Giant also has a standard aluminium fork but the Peugeot has a full carbon fork. Out of those two bikes, I'd be going for the Peugeot.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (18 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> There's a few differences component wise between the Peugeot and the Giant. The Giant only has 8 speed Shimano 2300 while the Peugeot has 9 speed Shimano Sora which is an upgrade from 2300 (it goes 2300, Sora, Tiagra, 105, Ultegra, Dura Ace). The Giant also has a standard aluminium fork but the Peugeot has a full carbon fork. Out of those two bikes, I'd be going for the Peugeot.


 
Cheers Jaz... thanks for the pointers on the spec'.


----------



## Col5632 (18 Feb 2013)

New thread 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cc-ecosse-east-ride-9th-march.124393/


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (21 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> There's a few differences component wise between the Peugeot and the Giant. The Giant only has 8 speed Shimano 2300 while the Peugeot has 9 speed Shimano Sora which is an upgrade from 2300 (it goes 2300, Sora, Tiagra, 105, Ultegra, Dura Ace). The Giant also has a standard aluminium fork but the Peugeot has a full carbon fork. Out of those two bikes, I'd be going for the Peugeot.





Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Cheers Jaz... thanks for the pointers on the spec'.


 
Not had a chance to put the Flyer up for sale yet and the Peugeot is out of stock in my size  This http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-5-road-bike-id_8167039.html#anchor_ComponentProductFeatures however looks fairly similar spec' for £40 less... I see a trip to Decathlon in the near future!


----------



## Col5632 (21 Feb 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Not had a chance to put the Flyer up for sale yet and the Peugeot is out of stock in my size  This http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-5-road-bike-id_8167039.html#anchor_ComponentProductFeatures however looks fairly similar spec' for £50 less... I see a trip to Decathlon in the near future!


 
There is a new 5 coming out in mid march which is what im planning on getting and its going to be £399


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (21 Feb 2013)

Col5632 said:


> There is a new 5 coming out in mid march which is what im planning on getting and its going to be £399


 
Ah, thanks for that Col... would have been more than a bit miffed if I'd bought that one then a much cheaper one came out a week later!


----------



## Col5632 (21 Feb 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Ah, thanks for that Col... would have been more than a bit miffed if I'd bought that one then a much cheaper one came out a week later!


 
Defo 

There is a whole club devoted to the beloved Triban

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/triban-3-owners-club.121260/post-2320487


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (22 Feb 2013)

tug benson said:


> I said to a few people that i was going to make a sprint segment through one of the roads we went through...so here it is
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3447826


 


Rasmus said:


> "CC Ecosse sprint", eh? You're practically forcing me to go back and shoot for a decent position...


 
I went out for a ride this afternoon on the Flyer as I had the day off and my folks had asked me to cat-sit while they're away for an overnight.
I was on my way to Dumbarton anyway, so thought I might as well turn off and give the segment a go... 
http://app.strava.com/activities/41841924#699659931

Obviously I knew it was a sprint before I started, so was probably pushing a _little_ more than the other 81 people on the leaderboard but still pleased to get 2nd overall. It's only my second podium on strava so I'll take it anyway (annoyingly I think I slowed down a little early as I lost the gap to 1st place right at the end)... Admittedly, I hadn't just done 60km up and down hill in the rain and I _was_ going for it, so I'm not reading anything into the fact that currently I have the fastest CC Ecosse time!  (until one of you knocks me off it next time we do that route)


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (22 Feb 2013)

I was told about the sprint after we had leisurely ridden through the first half


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Feb 2013)

Wish I had Strava! I want to beat you all


----------



## tug benson (22 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Wish I had Strava! I want to beat you all


 

eh it`s a sprint, you haven`t a chance


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (22 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Wish I had Strava! I want to beat you all


 


tug benson said:


> eh it`s a sprint, you haven`t a chance


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Feb 2013)

tug benson said:


> eh it`s a sprint, you haven`t a chance


 
I've been practicing, I could take you down any day!


----------



## mr messy (22 Feb 2013)

Are sprint times pre or post cake?


----------



## Col5632 (22 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> I've been practicing, I could take you down any day!


 
Good luck


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Feb 2013)

Bit out of the way to challenge that segment! Maybe on the next CC Ecosse West ride...

My local segment is http://app.strava.com/segments/3154959 and it's the only segment on the planet where I'm remotely in contention, and, because it's round the corner from my flat, I'm never usually warmed up for it.

I was going like the clappers coming down from Giffnock, so decided to have a crack at it, even though it would mean doubling back to go home afterwards.

I was starting to up my pace along Kilmarnock Road in preparation for it when a muppet in a Corsa with blacked-out-windows pulled out right in front of me without even looking.

I was absolutely raging, but not because he forced me onto the wrong side of a very busy road, but rather because he ruined my run-in to the segment 
And that's when I realised that I was taking Strava too seriously


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (24 Feb 2013)

Edwardoka said:


> Bit out of the way to challenge that segment! Maybe on the next CC Ecosse West ride...
> 
> My local segment is http://app.strava.com/segments/3154959 and it's the only segment on the planet where I'm remotely in contention, and, because it's round the corner from my flat, I'm never usually warmed up for it.
> 
> ...


 
Woop, got the KOM today!  (technically I only equaled it though, so still need to knock another second off to get it outright)

I tend to just go for PRs, as like you I'm not usually that close to the top, but this was just too tempting. I know it won't last but I'll enjoy it for now!


----------

